# Finally pulled the trigger



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

So, I purchased the last pair of 13 Celsius Climates off the internet (got a huge discount) figuring that if they didn't fit, I could return them for a few bucks but if they did, I would have a sick pair of boots for cheap. So today they arrived and I tried them on. I don't seem to be experiencing any heel lift (I lean forward and my heels stay down) but I am concerned about pack out, as my toes barely touch the front of the boots. My feet also seem a little loose in them unless I REALLY tighten the boots up (both liner and shell) but I kinda always tighten them a lot so I don't know. They felt comfortable enough when I walked around for a few minutes, albeit stiffer than my old boots. I just want to know if there should be anything else I need to look for to make sure they fit well or if anything I have experienced seems off. Sorry, only second pair of boots and first were just kinda meh. Thanks in advance!

Abe


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

Its really hard to tell you if they fit proper or not cos basically its your feet and we do not know how it feels like. I really hope it works out well for you. I own Celcius boots myself. From experience I'd have to say:

a) Leaning forward to check for heel lift is not enough if u do not stand on your toes and mimic a toe side turn. Body heat from riding, speed, the weight of your body and board etc will exert alot more force than just leaning forward.

b) In most cases, barely touching the front can be a sign of trouble. Because if it is just right out of the box or even t tad bit loose, pack out is going to make a huge impact on a snug fit. There is no true remedy for an improper fit at first instance.

c) REALLY tightening ur boots is not the solution cos boots loosen as u ride throughout the day. Unless of course u are in the habit of REALLY tightening them every run or two. Do you REALLY do that?

Some things to try if u havent:

d) I hear celcius boots come with some J bars which u can velcro onto at the sides. If yours come with those it could help. 

e)Also your boot comes with the claws that helps to ensure the bottom section of the laces dont undo themselves during the run. This can help to grip ur ankle and feet so u dont get too much heel lift in the process, but really crank it down. 

Hope this helps!

Thad


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

My general rule of thumb is that if the boots are comfortable brand new, then they will pack out and end up loose. I always look for boots that fit snugly. Not comfortable, but not circulation cutting pain either.


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

you could always add another pair of socks  .... maybe


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the help everyone. Yeah, that was what I was afraid of. I need to try on another pair of Celsius boots I think. I bought them from dogfunk so can send em back whenever. I will wait for the '11 to come out and try on some others. I am just afraid that the 12s will be too tight but never know till you try. And Thad, no I don't REALLY tighten them all day. Haha, just in the morning usually. The claw locks on the Celsius are sweet and do hold the laces really well. The laces in general hold way better than my Burtons and are much easier to get tight. The O-Zone liner pull thing leaves much to be desired though. It doesn't seem to stay as nice as my cheapo pair of Burton boots. Do you have any problems with your liner loosening up?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Try 12.5 if you can find some. You also have to remember that not all size 13 boots are created equal. A size 13 in one brand will fit different in another brand. The same size within a brand also varies between models sometimes.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

Mirage said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone. Yeah, that was what I was afraid of. I need to try on another pair of Celsius boots I think. I bought them from dogfunk so can send em back whenever. I will wait for the '11 to come out and try on some others. I am just afraid that the 12s will be too tight but never know till you try. And Thad, no I don't REALLY tighten them all day. Haha, just in the morning usually. The claw locks on the Celsius are sweet and do hold the laces really well. The laces in general hold way better than my Burtons and are much easier to get tight. The O-Zone liner pull thing leaves much to be desired though. It doesn't seem to stay as nice as my cheapo pair of Burton boots. Do you have any problems with your liner loosening up?


All liners loosen. It just depends to what extent. I buy my boots very very snug and wear very thin socks when I try it on. So when I wear the thick socks (one pair) and it packs out, its kinda just nice. Does the Celcius liner loosen? Yes. Does it pack out into mush? No. 

As for th 2 x socks bit. I would recommend against it. Socks are of a different material from the liner and actually have a lot of give to them, affecting the responsiveness of your boot. Also, people say it actually makes ur feet colder cos the sweat does not evaporate as fast.

My 2 cents. And everyone's experience is kinda different.

Thad


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I always have the same problem with boots because i'm also a size 13. In general I'll only get maybe 30 days on my boots before i have to replace them because they packed out too much. The only brand I know of that makes a 12.5 is Salomon. They personally didn't work for my feet but the actual size was on point. I'm riding Northwave Decade SL's now and they seem to be pretty true to size for my feet. May be another brand worth checking out for you.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks! I will check them out. I know what you mean about the shoe size. I didn't want to buy a 12 because I know they will be too small and I heard that the Salomons run pretty narrow. I will check out the Northwaves though. Thanks for the suggestion. Yea, I read that doubling socks negates them feeling tight because your feet are that much farther away from the actual boot. Also, I was asking if you found that the drawstring on the liner actually loosened up (not so much about pack out). It seemed like the mechanism to hold it tight seemed a little suspect on the Celsius boots. Thanks again everyone!

Abe


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

Rome makes a few boots in a 12.5 I believe. I was able to find one 2011 boot frm rome in a 12.5:

Best Prices On Rome Bodega Snowboard Boots Blue

Not sure how you feel about the color though 

oh and here is another from rome: 
http://www.proboardshop.com/rm2lib09wb11zz-rome-snowboard-boots.html


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

As far as the Salomon's go, not only do they make 12.5, they also make wide boots. I forget which models come in wide but I know the Dialogues do and also the Synapse but not sure about the rest of their line. I know because those are the 2 I tried on but just wasn't sold on the heel holding for my specific foot. They may work much better for you.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Ah! Good to know! Thanks. I was referring to the F22 and didn't see the Synapse. Thanks for the info. Thanks for info about Rome too! LOL, love the color of the boots! Haha, really I don't care too much as long it fits well and does what I want it to. I will have to expand my search it seems. The nearest place that carries Northwave is about 2 hours away from my house so I think they would have to wait until I went farther north. Haha. Thanks for all the suggestions everyone!


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> My general rule of thumb is that if the boots are comfortable brand new, then they will pack out and end up loose. I always look for boots that fit snugly. Not comfortable, but not circulation cutting pain either.


^ Took the words out my mouth. My bet is that they pack out after a day or two of riding and then you will be stuck with miserable boots, been there done that. Go snug with new boots. The Synapse are very comfy and seem like a pretty solid boot. I have tried them on before. There quick lace system seem like it would be very convenient but I have read a few bad reviews that the laces loosen up after every run (was the deciding factor for me not to get them). You may want to do more research maybe they upgraded the system since last year.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I know that Salomon has improved their quick-lacing system, but I am still apprehensive about getting anything that is quick lace unless it has a BOA wheel on it. My first pair of boots ever were Salomons. The fit was great and the boot ended up being super comfy. The problem was that the quick lacing back then sucked major balls. One time it completely came loose mid-run and I felt my ankle rolling around.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have 3 days on my 09 F22s. Once I figured out how to lock in the lower zone before lacing the upper zone, the only problem I've had is that I can make them too tight. No loosening issues whatsoever. Again, 3 days so far. I wouldn't call them quick lace really, they take more time than boas or even Burton's quick lace. But I prefer the fit and the boots are so comfy I can stay laced up in them all day, just a quick tightening here or there.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the Northwave suggestion! I found a dealer close by (not listed on their website) and just purchased a pair of Freedoms for $75. They are much tighter and I can tell they will fit perfect after they pack out. Thanks for all the suggestions everyone!

Edit/PS: I see that the Freedoms are a fairly entry level/soft boot (sales person showed me these when I asked for a stiffer boot). Are they decades more what I am looking for to get better at doing groomers? LOL, I need to just wait until the 10/11 models come out I think...


----------

